# new member



## Jane150 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi I am new here. I have currently been trying to conceive for 3 years now and have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility.I have had one IVF treatment and 2 FET Which all ended in BFN! 

I am now just trying to decided what to do next. I still have 5 embryos frozen but I don't know what quality they are. I live abroad and they don't grade before freezing which is really frustrating.

I just thought I would join this network and hopefully get to chat with people who are going through the same kind of thing!!


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Jane and welcome to FF

Sorry to read of your journey so far and I'm sorry that I can't offer any words of wisdom or advice about your situation.  What I can say is that you've found a fabulous site, there are lots of lovely ladies on here and I'm sure they will be able to help.

One of the board moderators will be on later and they will be able to point you in the direction of some threads that maybe of use to you, in the meantime I'd suggest being thoroughly nosey like me and just browse through the threads (under the index tab at the top of the screen).

Take care and    that you get your dream soon

xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi Jane,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, you have found an amazing site full of support, information and friendship.

Good luck on your journey  and I  you get your BFP very soon.

Nikki xx*


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi Jane good luck on your journey and a big    there is board for girls having treatment abroad maybe they can 
Emma xxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane150

Warm welcome to FF! You have come to a fab place for mutual support, friendship and advice, it has kept me sane at times well almost .

Sorry to hear of your journey to date , I really hope your next treatment is the one that works for you . What country are you living in? We do have popular overseas boards and it would be great for you to be in touch with other ladies using the same clinic as yourself. Emmyloupink has left you the link, so would certainly recommend you pop in there for a look (ty Emmyloupink ).

I'm going to provide you with some link to other areas, which may be useful to you;

Unexplained - CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know ~
CLICK HERE

A rough guide to IVF
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

IVF General CLICK HERE

Peer Suport ~
CLICK HERE

That should keep you busy for a while, however don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area

G&B - Community Fun board (great newbie chat every Wednesday at 8pm)
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Jane sending you lots of  and . Look forward to hearing some positive news from you . Please just ask if there is anything that you need to know.

Bye for now 

Louj


----------

